# Craeger SS Rims ?



## poncho power (Nov 28, 2012)

So, I was thinking about getting some Ralley II wheels for my 68 lemans, but I've had a change of heart. I really like the looks of the Craeger SS chrome wheels..... So I have a couple questions....

Should I just buy 14" Rims, that way I can use the tires that are on my old wheels, tires are almost new. Or should I buy 15" wheels, and purchase new tires to go with it? 

I have drum brakes yet all the way around, if that matters or not?

Also, I would like to go with the deep dish wheels for the back, and regular for the fronts, but I can't remember what is a good size for this..... Can anyone recommend a size of wheel for the 14" wheels, or am I crazy for staying with the 14" size? 

Thanks in advance.....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I like and run 14" wheels because that's what I grew up with, it's what the cars came with, and I like the look of the tall sidewall filling the wheel well. Mostly, I like it because it is the dead opposite of the new-trend Ghetto wheels with rubber band tires. Rukee, who posts on this forum, is running Cragars. Check with him. I agree, they look perfect on a vintage Pontiac.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

On a side note, I forgot to ad: 14 inch tires are getting harder and harder to find. In the long run, 15's will be easier to get. Just something to consider.....


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

I've got Cragar SS mags on my '68, I love the period "hot rod" look. I have 15 X 7 with Goodyear Eagle 235/60/15 on the front and 15 X 8 with 275/60/15 Goodyear Eagle drag radials on the rear. The 14 inch tires are hard to find if you want a high performance tire. A friend of mine has had no luck finding 14's to use at the track.


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

Also, if you decide to go with Cragars buy the "direct drill" version. Their specific for GM, Ford or Mopar. The ones I have were on the car when I bought it and are the "unit-fit" type. They have different size washers you use depending on your bolt pattern, you have to be careful mounting the wheels to insure their torqued on straight, a pain in the ass. I recently found the direct drill versions available thru Jegs.


----------



## heyman (Jan 15, 2010)

15's are the way to go, as said, 14 are limiting, better selection with 15's, Here's a couple pics of my El Camino 14 x 6 front 225 70, 15 X 8 1/2 rear 275 60's


----------



## poncho power (Nov 28, 2012)

Have you guys ever heard of " reverse" style rims? I remember ordering some cragers years ago for my 75 lemans, and I remember for the back rims, we ordered something like 15 x 8" reverse..... It gives it a deep dish appearance. It's like the 5 chrome spokes are set back in the rim farther, giving it the deep dish look. Do you guys know what I am talking about? I don't see it listed on the Jegs ordering page.... Just curious if you guys know what I am talking about?

Cragar 61C Series S/S Super Sport Chrome Wheels - JEGS


----------



## heyman (Jan 15, 2010)

poncho power said:


> Have you guys ever heard of " reverse" style rims? I remember ordering some cragers years ago for my 75 lemans, and I remember for the back rims, we ordered something like 15 x 8" reverse..... It gives it a deep dish appearance. It's like the 5 chrome spokes are set back in the rim farther, giving it the deep dish look. Do you guys know what I am talking about? I don't see it listed on the Jegs ordering page.... Just curious if you guys know what I am talking about?
> 
> Cragar 61C Series S/S Super Sport Chrome Wheels - JEGS


see the El Camino above, the front wheels have less the 2 inches backspacing, they are 14 X 6, abit tough on wheel bearings. They have been on there since 1969.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

poncho power said:


> Have you guys ever heard of " reverse" style rims? I remember ordering some cragers years ago for my 75 lemans, and I remember for the back rims, we ordered something like 15 x 8" reverse..... It gives it a deep dish appearance. It's like the 5 chrome spokes are set back in the rim farther, giving it the deep dish look. Do you guys know what I am talking about? I don't see it listed on the Jegs ordering page.... Just curious if you guys know what I am talking about?
> 
> Cragar 61C Series S/S Super Sport Chrome Wheels - JEGS


I believe you're talking about reverse offset. That's what I have on the back of mine. It's only around 2 - 2 1/2" backspace and the tire may stick out past the fender. They do on mine which are 15x8, 255/60.


----------



## poncho power (Nov 28, 2012)

68greengoat said:


> I believe you're talking about reverse offset. That's what I have on the back of mine. It's only around 2 - 2 1/2" backspace and the tire may stick out past the fender. They do on mine which are 15x8, 255/60.


that's where I am getting a little confused....
If you look on the that link for Jegs, it says 15 x 8, 5 x 4.750", and then says for offset -6mm, and rear spacing 4 1/4" I wish I knew more what the offset and rear spacing will do as far as looks. But according to that ordering link, for my 4 3/4" bolt pattern, that is the only offset they offer in a 15 x 8". so, maybe I just need to call them and ask....


----------



## poncho power (Nov 28, 2012)

so after a little more researching on the Jegs website, it looks like they do offer a "reverse" crager ss rim, but only in the uni lug version.... Under the direct drilled rims, they do not. That kind of sucks, I really don't have to want to deal with the uni lug style. Maybe I will call them and see what's up......


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Maybe this will help?

https://www.rsracing.com/tech-wheel.html#backspace

This is interesting on how to determine wheel size...... Bottom of link..... They also give numbers on reversed wheels....

http://www.earlywheel.com/products.html#backspacing-information


----------



## poncho power (Nov 28, 2012)

68greengoat said:


> Maybe this will help?
> 
> https://www.rsracing.com/tech-wheel.html#backspace
> 
> ...


Yes, that helps alot.... lots of great info on both of those links.... Thanks!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

You may want consider going to a 10" wheel with proper backspacing that wont give you tire rub and yet will give you the deep dish look you're after. Just make sure a 10" would work without hitting anything. I think the only issue may be the lower shock mount. It may clear it tho. I've never taken any measurements to see if it would work, however....


----------

